# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  cần giúp đỡ về mobile

## fpicseo

ai có cái driver của con nktel 5310 hàng china làm ơn cho em cái link cái.
cảm ơn nhiều ạ. :bawling:

----------


## nvtuantt

hàng hcđ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) mà tìm driver thì hơi khó đó. cách tốt nhất là đem xuống tiệm để nó giúp bạn.

----------


## canhothegoldview

hàng china thì chưa chắc đã có bạn ạ!

----------


## thuthao813

nktel của trung quốc, khi cắm thiết bị vào là nó nhận như một usb disk, chứ nó đâu có cần driver đâu bạn, nếu bạn cắm vào nó không nhận thì có khả năng cái dây usb có vấn đề rồi đấy.

chúc bạn may mắn

----------


## hvdnghia3

thường thường hàng cùa bác đó cắm vô máy tính xác suất nhận là k cao lắm, khi cắm vô nó chĩ xạc pin chứ k có kết nối. cách tốt nhất nếu mún chép nhạc hay cái gì đó thì bạn chép wa thẻ nhớ

----------


## minhtshop

dù là hàng j đi nữa thì bộ nhớ trong của máy điện thoại di động ko nhiều, chỉ vài chục mb thôi (để lưu trữ tin nhắn, danh bạ là chính)
còn bạn muốn copy nhạc và hình ảnh... bạn nên mua thẻ nhớ rồi copy trực tiếp qua thẻ nhớ!
nếu bạn muốn thử tìm phần mềm để bạn truy cập vào bộ nhớ trong của máy thì bạn lên trang chủ của nhà sx rồi down phần mềm hỗ trợ về. hàng tq mình chưa xài thử nên ko biết có được ko. nhưng kinh nghiệm em ipod của mình hàng tàu thì thấy cắm vào nó nhận là ổ usb luôn, khỏi cần itunes làm gì [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------

